# Use Emacs Devel Instead of editors/emacs



## aorchid (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I use emacs for most everything, so before I go destroying my set-up I wanted to clarify something. 

I would like to use emacs 24.3.50 which seems to be editors/emacs-devel, while editors/emacs is 24.3.1. 
I use portmaster to manage ports. Should I do a portmaster -o to replace my existing emacs port with the devel port?

Thanks,


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2014)

Do any other installed ports depend on emacs?  -o means "install this new port in place of the old one and set the port database so that anything that depends on the old one will now depend on this new one".  It only matters if other ports depend on it.


----------



## aorchid (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, many other do, but they are emacs related. So I suppose if it installs similarly named files not much would change. But it is probably safer to use the `-o` option. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2014)

When there are other ports, do use -o.  That keeps the database accurate and prevents reinstalling the usual port when the new one should be used.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 29, 2014)

What does `pkg info -r emacs<version>` tell you?  Perhaps all|most|some of these Emacs-related FreeBSD ports can be installed from within Emacs with `M-x list-packages`.  This way you won't have to worry what version of Emacs you have installed.


----------



## aorchid (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, it says there are lots of dependencies...but I have only six emacs packages installed through the ports system. 

Since the goal really was to use the emacs package system, I suppose I should go ahead and do that. Especially now since auctex will not work. Apparenly it requires editors/emacs and does not recognize editors/emacs-devel as valid. I don't think that should be.


----------

